
Obamacare Website Violates Licensing Agreement for Copyrighted Software - protomyth
http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/obamacare-website-violates-licensing-agreement-copyrighted-software_763666.html
======
jmillikin
Summary: healthcare.gov uses an open-source (choice of GPLv2 or BSDish) jQuery
plguin named DataTables. They do distribute the source and include both the
plugin name and version, but for unknown reasons removed the attribution and
copyright notices.

~~~
OstiaAntica
Perhaps a contractor is defrauding the government, submitting an open source
project as their own development work?

------
scottu
It also looks like someone made around 30 or so small changes from the
standard 1.9.1. I wonder if the contractor may have negotiated a non open
source license or maybe datatables was included with another piece of
software.

~~~
OstiaAntica
The feds didn't negotiate anything, the article the company sponsoring Data
Tables is planning to take action against the government.

------
Cbasedlifeform
Aren't normal people thrown in jail for years for copyright theft these days,
e.g. some kid with a few dozen pirated CDs?

BTW Datatables are fab and the developer deserves lots of credit.

